# Team DY at the Nationals



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

First off, great job Mechanicsburg ! Great event.

Thanks to all who support me and DY Optic...without you guys I wouldn't make it to half these shoots.

Jesse Broadwater...what do we even need to say? 3 Years in a row.
New records every year. A true Pro in the sense of the word. Thanks for supporting me and my product. You ARE the man!!

Brad Baker...I knew you could do it, I think this young gun will be bringing heat to the pro class in a few years.

Shane Wills....Thanks for always being the one to bust my balls first thing in the morning...It wasn't your year...but you still smoked a couple of great rounds.

Brown Hornet...thanks for just being the Hornet...thanks for pimping my product like you do! Congrats on the new PB at nationals. I'll take my crispie at LAS Saturday night:teeth:

Hinky....Thanks for making an Archery Tourney a fun place to be, thanks for always keeping it real...oh and thanks for the hat...lol

Rainman...good shooting, even though it wasn't the week you were looking for
18 animals,pretty good shooting.

Bowgod....what can I say thanks for making me killer strings and cables! Someday you may even beat the hornet.

Young Jedi....Welcome to the team brother...even though you had a tough week, you still shot great!

Thanks to all the other guys I met this week that inquired about the DY, and thanks to Rainman and Tom Pruite for splitting the costs with me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Yankee.....you have a great lens and have a product that makes it easy to "pimp". 

Is our team stacked with talent and great people or what


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

+100 for Team DY!!! :thumbs_up

Sounds like some good times and good shooting for Team DY:shade:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Nuff said...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

now *that's* a smile...congrats to you Jesse !!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Team DY is growing, wining and smokin the competition. Proud to be a part of the team.


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

wow you never put my pic on here when I won...lol O and I am still waiting on those scope covers....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I didn't see the DY contigency check in that photo.....

Is it lost with Shanes scope covers, my shirts, and CJ's Lense????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WOW....I feel special... I have a super fancy DY scope cover 

But I think my new shirts got lost with theshooters and Hinky's ....and we don't want the New version....well Jedi might...:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey. Do these so called new shirts that may or may not exist come in "Big Boy" sizes?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hell I got a scope cover......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

But do you have a snazy one like this.....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

brown hornet said:


> but do you have a snazy one like this..... :d


yupper!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> yupper!!!!


Well then we must be the only two with them :chortle:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I could use one of those also.:shade:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

bhamlin said:


> I could use one of those also.:shade:


me too, but I dont think they really exist. Thats a phtoshop pic from hornet :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well then we must be the only two with them :chortle:


Turn it inside out to see what it really says


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Turn it inside out to see what it really says


Mine is an original :wink:

There is no writing on the inside of mine....I have had it for a year. 

DON'T turn Yankees inside out though :chortle:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey you guys back off...Scope covers and shirts will be to all before indoor season. For the record at least 200 people have those scope covers

New shirts will be in big boy sizes...lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> Hey you guys back off...Scope covers and shirts will be to all before indoor season.


Now what kind of fun would that be :chortle:


----------

